# iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem



## Nico79Bln (3. April 2012)

*iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem*

Hallo,

seit wenigen Tagen nenne ich ein iPad 3 mein Eigen.
Es handelt sich um ein Gerät mit 64MB, WiFi und 3G.

Beim Arbeiten ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass das Gerät, obwohl es am Ladegerät hängt langsam den Akku leer saugt.
Ich habe versucht das Problem nachzustellen:

Helligkeit: Maximum
WiFi: eingeschaltet
3G: eingeschaltet
Bluetooth: eingeschaltet
Taskleiste: leer, keine aktiven Programme
Push: aktiviert

Habe dann zum Test eine Taschenrechner App gestartet und jedesmal wenn sich der Bildschirm verdunkelt hat,
den Touchscreen berührt damit sich wieder die volle Helligkeit einschaltet um zu simulieren, dass ich mit dem Gerät arbeite.
Keine Surfen, keine große CPU-Belastung, einfach nur die Taschrechner-App offen ohne sie zu benutzen.

Innerhalb von 10 Minuten sinkt die Akkuanzeige dabei reproduzierbar um jeweils 1 Prozent, obwohl das Gerät am Ladegerät hängt (nicht am PC USB Port sondern am Apple-Ladegerät).

Kann das jemand von Euch nachvollziehen oder habe ich tatsächlich ein Montags-Gerät erwischt?
Aktuell hat mir das Problem noch keine größeren Sorgen bereitet. Gehe ich aber davon aus, dass ich unterwegs bin und der Akku ist leer,
möchte ich das iPad an den Strom anschließen können um dann problemlos weiterarbeiten zu können. Aktuell schaltet sich das Gerät beim
Laden bei knapp 1% Ladung ein, arbeite ich dann ganz normal weiter schaltet es sich nach 10 Minuten wieder aus weil der Akku leer ist.

Hier noch 3 Screenshots als Beleg:

Bild 1: 12:31 Uhr, Akkuladestand: 27%, Akku lädt
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0012za5unj01pc.png

Bild 2: 12:31 Uhr, Akkuladestand auf 26% gesunken, Akku lädt, hier beginnt die Zeitnahme
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0013fzcopbi2nm.png

Bild 3: 12:41 Uhr, Akkuladestand auf 25% gesunken, Akku lädt, Zeitnahme endet
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0014e7whyxnf9u.png

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.


----------



## Betschi (3. April 2012)

*AW: iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem*

Ohne ein iPad zu besitzen, würde ich auf einen Fehler tippen. Ich würde mit Apple Kontakt aufnehmen und ggf. das Gerät austauschen.


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2012)

Software Alles auf dem neusten stand? 

Wenn ja, würd ich mich auch an Apple wenden!


----------



## Nico79Bln (3. April 2012)

*AW: iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem*

Hallo,

Softwareversion ist 5.1, also die aktuellste.
Ich habe das Gerät bei Mediamarkt gekauft. Die sollten im Zweifel doch als Verkäufer auch für einen Austausch zuständig sein, oder?


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2012)

*AW: iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem*

das erste ipad war auch schon relativ knapp von ladestrom und verbrauch.
der normale usb-port konnte das ipad 1 mit eingeschaltetem display auch nicht laden, maximal erhalten.
das ipad 3 verbraucht noch mehr strom, vielleicht hat das ladegerät einen defekt und kann nicht so viel strom liefern.
ist das immer noch ein 2A modell? hast eine möglichkeit ein anderes ladegerät zu testen?


----------



## Nico79Bln (3. April 2012)

*AW: iPad 3 (Das neue iPad) - Gerät hängt am Strom, Ladeanzeige sinkt trotzdem*

Aaaahhh, das war es!!!

@Abductee: Vielen Dank für den Denkanstoß!
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass alle Apple Ladegeräte identisch sind und habe mein iPad mit dem iPhone 4 Ladegerät betrieben.
Das Originale war noch nichtmal ausgepackt. ;o) Habe das Procedere von oben jetzt nochmal mit dem neuen Ladegerät durchgespielt
und siehe da die Ladeanzeige steigt langsam aber stetig ;o)

Hier nochmal die Daten vom neuen Ladegerät: 
10W USB Power Adapter
Model No. A1357 0010ADU00
Input: 100-240V 0,45A 50-60Hz
Output: 5,1V, 2,1A

Vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe.

Thread kann geschlossen werden!


----------

